# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  British Columbia to Decriminalize Hardcore Drugs

## El Guapo

> Canadas government has announced that it will allow the province of British Columbia to try a three-year experiment in decriminalizing possession of small amounts of drugs, hoping it will help stem a record number of overdose deaths by easing a fear of arrest by those who need help.
> 
> The policy approved by federal officials doesnt legalize the substances, but Canadians in the Pacific coast province who possess up to 2.5g of illicit drugs for personal use will not be arrested or charged.
>  The three-year exemption effective 31 January will apply to drug users 18 and over and include opioids, cocaine, methamphetamine and MDMA, also known as ecstasy.


Canada to decriminalize some drugs in British Columbia for three years | Canada | The Guardian

 The fuckwits _never stop_.

----------

Big Bird (06-12-2022),dinosaur (06-04-2022),Lone Gunman (06-04-2022),Madison (06-04-2022),OldSchool (06-04-2022),Rutabaga (06-04-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Some mental deficient in another country goes on a shooting spree- BAN GUNS.

 Tens of thousands of useless fuckwit garbage kill themselves by overdose - LEGALIZE DRUGS.



 Jesus Wept.  :Geez:

----------

Big Bird (06-12-2022),dinosaur (06-04-2022),Lone Gunman (06-04-2022),Madison (06-04-2022),OldSchool (06-04-2022),Rutabaga (06-04-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

green light for China and Mexico to send in more Fentanyl.

----------

dinosaur (06-04-2022),Lone Gunman (06-04-2022),OldSchool (06-04-2022),Rutabaga (06-04-2022)

----------


## dinosaur

:Geez: Progs are slow learners.

https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...oses-spike-700

----------

El Guapo (06-04-2022),Madison (06-04-2022),OldSchool (06-04-2022),Rutabaga (06-04-2022)

----------


## Common

Their ODs will go up 700% too

----------

El Guapo (06-04-2022),Madison (06-04-2022),Rutabaga (06-04-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Their ODs will go up 700% too


thats the plan...kill off the drug users and population control all in one...


its a twofer for the nwo types.

----------


## El Guapo

> Progs are slow learners.
> 
> https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...oses-spike-700


 There is no 'learning' with proglodytes. They already know everything.

----------


## Madison

> Canada to decriminalize some drugs in British Columbia for three years | Canada | The Guardian
> 
>  The fuckwits _never stop_.

----------

El Guapo (06-04-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Big Bird (06-12-2022),El Guapo (06-04-2022)

----------


## Madison

I hope it wont become a shithole

----------

El Guapo (06-04-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Their ODs will go up 700% too


That's not the half of it...long before this decriminalization idiocy was made known, there was talk among the fuckwits that be about supplying 'safe' opiates to reduce the number of ODs.
Giving them free dope, IOW.  Fucking _mind-boggling._  :Geez:

----------

Madison (06-04-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> I hope it wont become a shithole


downtown east side - Google Search
 The downtown east side of Vancouver already is. Has been for quite some time. It's about to get much worse.

----------

Madison (06-04-2022)

----------


## Madison

> downtown east side - Google Search
>  The downtown east side of Vancouver already is. Has been for quite some time. It's about to get much worse.


OMG!! I didn't know!

 ======= FUCKIN TARDO
That asshole
need someone to give him an overdose of something  :Angry20:

----------


## Madison

> downtown east side - Google Search
>  The downtown east side of Vancouver already is. Has been for quite some time. It's about to get much worse.


I hope you live far from that area !!!!  :Geez:

----------


## Moonie

> I hope you live far from that area !!!!


Are the Chicageon environs good enough? NOT!

----------


## El Guapo

> I hope you live far from that area !!!!


 Yep.  :Cool20:

----------


## donttread

20 years ago Portugal decriminialized as we pursued the failed war on drugs. Last I knew their OD's had decreased while ours were 3-4 X as many .
Not even close.

----------


## TLSG

> 20 years ago Portugal decriminialized as we pursued the failed war on drugs. Last I knew their OD's had decreased while ours were 3-4 X as many .
> Not even close.


Yes, because Portugal is the same exact type of country as the United States.  :Geez:

----------


## Authentic

> Yes, because Portugal is the same exact type of country as the United States.


They once were the dominant mercantile and sea power.

The U.S.A. is named after a guy who worked for Portugal.

----------


## Authentic

> Are the Chicageon environs good enough? NOT!


Dang. Southern Wisconsin isn't safe?

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> They once were the dominant mercantile and sea power.
> 
> The U.S.A. is named after a guy who worked for Portugal.


Johnny Unites was from Portugal ?

----------


## El Guapo

Ideologues of every stripe depend on fanciful nonsense in order to make reality comport to their dogma. That's no way to go through life.

----------


## Authentic

> OMG!! I didn't know!
> 
>  ======= FUCKIN TARDO
> That asshole
> need someone to give him an overdose of something


Haven't been to Vancouver, but lived in Seattle.

Vancouver was on a downslide back then, while Seattle was still relatively sane.

I used to watch some hockey teams from near there play in our arena.

I hear that as of at least ten years ago, Vancouver has developed into a Chinese anthill.

----------


## TLSG

> They once were the dominant mercantile and sea power.


What I mean is, Portugal is completely different from the U.S., in terms of size, culture, government and many other things. Just because something works in one country doesn't mean it could work anywhere else.

I think it's a shame that the supposedly first-world, predominately-white countries like Canada and the U.S. have such lax and permissive laws regarding drugs, yet third-world, non-white countries make drug use/possession a capitol offense. Globalist vampires like Soros have long pushed for drug reform because they want to weaken society to the point where they can be taken over and molded into communist dystopias. These are the same bastards who tamper with our food supply and inject us with strange "vaccines".

Legalized/decriminalized drugs is a globalist scam that does no favors for the health and well-being of the general public.

----------


## El Guapo

> Johnny Unites was from Portugal ?


 His un-Americanized name was Johnny Vespucci

----------


## Authentic

> Johnny Unites was from Portugal ?


No.

Amerigo Vespucci was from Florence.

He sold his skills to Portugal, just like some guy named Chris from Genoa did to Spain.

The other sailor lent his name to the capital of Ohio.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amerigo_Vespucci

----------


## El Guapo

> No.
> 
> Vespucci Amerigo was from Florence.
> 
> He sold his skills to Portugal, just like some guy named Chris from Genoa did to Spain.


Amerigo Vespucci

----------


## Authentic

I should have referenced British Columbia rather than Columbus, OH.

----------


## Authentic

> Amerigo Vespucci


Been corrected. TY.

----------


## El Guapo

> Yes, because Portugal is the same exact type of country as the United States.


 A tiny country of 10 million with 95% sharing the same ethnic and cultural identity isn't exactly the same as a nation of 330 million made up of innumerable races and cultures? 

[/sarc]

 Ideologues are far too narrow minded to grasp the obvious. It doesn't suit their argument.

----------


## El Guapo

> Progs are slow learners.
> 
> https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...oses-spike-700


 The disaster in Oregon was modeled directly on Portugal. The willful ignorance and stupidity of ideologues is truly outrageous.

----------


## Authentic

I should add too that the Netherlands is at the forefront of drug legalization and prostitution, is small compared to the U.S., and once was a world power.

----------


## Glasgow Guy

> Some mental deficient in another country goes on a shooting spree- BAN GUNS.
> 
>  Tens of thousands of useless fuckwit garbage kill themselves by overdose - LEGALIZE DRUGS.
> 
> 
> 
>  Jesus Wept.


Those that overdose kill themselves and not others. Different with a gun though, but I don't have guns and I don't get involved in the endless gun arguments.

Personally, all drugs should be decriminalised and pharmacies should sell equivalent drugs to those daft enough to use drugs. It means the tax payer gets sales tax revenue and crime will fall because the prices will be a fraction. Drug cartels will shrink and hopefully fade away.

----------


## El Guapo

> Those that overdose kill themselves and not others. Different with a gun though, but I don't have guns and I don't get involved in the endless gun arguments.
> 
> Personally, all drugs should be decriminalised and pharmacies should sell equivalent drugs to those daft enough to use drugs. It means the tax payer gets sales tax revenue and crime will fall because the prices will be a fraction. Drug cartels will shrink and hopefully fade away.


 Drugs are illegal because they are a big problem. They are not a problem... because they're illegal. 
 As I stated before, rigid libertarian ideological dogma results in mental gymnastic idiocy like 'drug addicts and those who manufacture and distribute the drugs will just _fade away_' if only drugs were free. If only there was no penalty or cost for being a useless piece of fucking shit burden on society.
 Addicts as a tax revenue stream?
Holy fuck.  :Facepalm:   :Facepalm: ...  not enough facepalms

----------


## donttread

> Yes, because Portugal is the same exact type of country as the United States.


Well their go to argument is that they are so much smaller. I counter that is why we have states. Here's the thing. It's not like we would be replacing a reasonably function program. The war on drugs has failed sin\ce day one.

----------


## donttread

> A tiny country of 10 million with 95% sharing the same ethnic and cultural identity isn't exactly the same as a nation of 330 million made up of innumerable races and cultures? 
> 
> [/sarc]
> 
>  Ideologues are far too narrow minded to grasp the obvious. It doesn't suit their argument.


Our war on drugs has completely failed, trying something else is the natural way to deal with that. Not coming up with excuses to double down on failure.
In other words the "they are small and different" argument is like saying 
We can't replace total failure with that which MIGHT not work

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Canada to decriminalize some drugs in British Columbia for three years | Canada | The Guardian
> 
>  The fuckwits _never stop_.



Before they can Build-Back-Better, they have to level everything that is.

Look at the States.  In the space of ten years, a majority of states legalized marijuana and derivatives; and in that same time, demonstrable public insanity went off the scale.  Cowinkydink?

I'm not saying pot made them go nuts.  Although it's not going to help someone who IS going nuts.  The general attitude now, is, party-hardy; let it all hang out.  And what's come of that is Mattias Desmet's Mass Formation Psychosis.  Trump Derangement Syndrome was the initial demonstration of MFP; once Trump was made irrelevant, the hatred turned to the Anti-Vaxx crowd.  Who of course are making everyone sick.

Hey.  Soros has been a proponent of this kind of "Change" for 30 years.  Not without reason; and he sees it working.  So we'll have more.

----------

El Guapo (06-15-2022)

----------


## LadyMoonlight

I have never taken drugs, other than a couple of alcoholic drinks on rare occasions, but I have been a committed teetotaller for about 50 years now...never had marijuana in my life. I cannot understand why all drugs are not legal because a drugged population is so much easier to control. Drugs supplied by the government rather than drug sellers could very quietly have some nice little additives in them for even more control. Make them legal, someone wants to take them then that is Darwinism at work and if they overdose then as far as I am concerned that's a plus for society. No medical services and no ambulances should be available for those who choose to take drugs and they overdose, whether they are made legal or remain illegal.

----------

El Guapo (06-15-2022)

----------


## donttread

> I have never taken drugs, other than a couple of alcoholic drinks on rare occasions, but I have been a committed teetotaller for about 50 years now...never had marijuana in my life. I cannot understand why all drugs are not legal because a drugged population is so much easier to control. Drugs supplied by the government rather than drug sellers could very quietly have some nice little additives in them for even more control. Make them legal, someone wants to take them then that is Darwinism at work and if they overdose then as far as I am concerned that's a plus for society. No medical services and no ambulances should be available for those who choose to take drugs and they overdose, whether they are made legal or remain illegal.


Prohibition only works if it dramatically limits access. Otherwise it just makes things worse by
Funding gangs and cartels
Pushing addicts into the fringes while alcohol users and smokers denounce drugs as they use them in public.
Cost us billions in law enforcement, jail and  prison cost.  ( which teaches drug users to be real criminals) 
If drug laws worked OD's would be down not up

----------


## El Guapo

> I have never taken drugs, other than a couple of alcoholic drinks on rare occasions, but I have been a committed teetotaller for about 50 years now...never had marijuana in my life. I cannot understand why all drugs are not legal because a drugged population is so much easier to control. Drugs supplied by the government rather than drug sellers could very quietly have some nice little additives in them for even more control. Make them legal, someone wants to take them then that is Darwinism at work and if they overdose then as far as I am concerned that's a plus for society. No medical services and no ambulances should be available for those who choose to take drugs and they overdose, whether they are made legal or remain illegal.


You're proposing that the same fiends in government who created this situation and use it to grow their power and enrich their cronies who run the victim client state, let their meal tickets fend for themselves. That's not going to happen. They need them alive, and use them as sad puppets to expand government even more to do just that.

----------


## El Guapo

> Prohibition only works if it dramatically limits access. Otherwise it just makes things worse by
> Funding gangs and cartels
> Pushing addicts into the fringes while alcohol users and smokers denounce drugs as they use them in public.
> Cost us billions in law enforcement, jail and  prison cost.  ( which teaches drug users to be real criminals) 
> If drug laws worked OD's would be down not up


  You sound like a ten year old. 
 Just kidding. A ten year old wouldn't equate cigarettes with heroin and crack cocaine.

----------

Brat (06-15-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Before they can Build-Back-Better, they have to level everything that is.
> 
> Look at the States.  In the space of ten years, a majority of states legalized marijuana and derivatives; and in that same time, demonstrable public insanity went off the scale.  Cowinkydink?
> 
> I'm not saying pot made them go nuts.  Although it's not going to help someone who IS going nuts.  The general attitude now, is, party-hardy; let it all hang out.  And what's come of that is Mattias Desmet's Mass Formation Psychosis.  Trump Derangement Syndrome was the initial demonstration of MFP; once Trump was made irrelevant, the hatred turned to the Anti-Vaxx crowd.  Who of course are making everyone sick.
> 
> Hey.  Soros has been a proponent of this kind of "Change" for 30 years.  Not without reason; and he sees it working.  So we'll have more.


Of course. He knows it's destructive.

----------

JustPassinThru (06-15-2022)

----------


## TLSG

> I have never taken drugs, other than a couple of alcoholic drinks on rare occasions, but I have been a committed teetotaller for about 50 years now...never had marijuana in my life. I cannot understand why all drugs are not legal because a drugged population is so much easier to control. Drugs supplied by the government rather than drug sellers could very quietly have some nice little additives in them for even more control. Make them legal, someone wants to take them then that is Darwinism at work and if they overdose then as far as I am concerned that's a plus for society. No medical services and no ambulances should be available for those who choose to take drugs and they overdose, whether they are made legal or remain illegal.


Most, if not all, drug addicts are beyond hope. I used to believe everyone was worth saving, but now I see it from a different perspective. Druggies tend to be weak-minded, and vote for politicians and policies that run counter to a moral, productive society. Legalizing drugs would be sending a message to them that they are actually wanted and valued. If these people are so truly defeated as human beings that they need to destroy themselves with various poisons, then I'm afraid there's not much anyone can do to stop them. It's better to just let them go instead of trying to hold onto them and risk being pulled under with them. But at the same time, we should be doing more to keep those who aren't doing drugs from taking up the habit, especially children.

----------


## donttread

> You sound like a ten year old. 
>  Just kidding. A ten year old wouldn't equate cigarettes with heroin and crack cocaine.


Stunning intellectual response! How do you do it.?
Actually tobacco kills more people annually than all the other drugs combined and alcohol is associated with a great deal of crime, much of it violent.

Anyway the point you seem to skip over is that drug laws don't work. Never have. Never will. Doubling down with disasters like mandatory minimums doesn't work. Illegal drugs cause more deaths than they did before we "got tough on drugs" If these laws worked that number would have decreased not increased. You might say that Portugal is a different culture. But their OD's decreased compared to themselves while ours exploded compared to ourselves. They succeeded within their culture and we failed within ours. There is literally no intellectual justification for continuing to do what we are doing. If you ever find one please come back with it, in place of grade school insults.
But you can always lead with emotion and call people children instead. Your call.

----------


## donttread

> Most, if not all, drug addicts are beyond hope. I used to believe everyone was worth saving, but now I see it from a different perspective. Druggies tend to be weak-minded, and vote for politicians and policies that run counter to a moral, productive society. Legalizing drugs would be sending a message to them that they are actually wanted and valued. If these people are so truly defeated as human beings that they need to destroy themselves with various poisons, then I'm afraid there's not much anyone can do to stop them. It's better to just let them go instead of trying to hold onto them and risk being pulled under with them. But at the same time, we should be doing more to keep those who aren't doing drugs from taking up the habit, especially children.


Yeah along with whom else? Type 2 diabetics? The obese? People with depression, anxiety, Bipolar? Those with bad diets? Anyone less perfect than.... you, right?

----------


## El Guapo

> Stunning intellectual response! How do you do it.?
> Actually tobacco kills more people annually than all the other drugs combined and alcohol is associated with a great deal of crime, much of it violent.
> 
> Anyway the point you seem to skip over is that drug laws don't work. Never have. Never will. Doubling down with disasters like mandatory minimums doesn't work. Illegal drugs cause more deaths than they did before we "got tough on drugs" If these laws worked that number would have decreased not increased. You might say that Portugal is a different culture. But their OD's decreased compared to themselves while ours exploded compared to ourselves. They succeeded within their culture and we failed within ours. There is literally no intellectual justification for continuing to do what we are doing. If you ever find one please come back with it, in place of grade school insults.
> But you can always lead with emotion and call people children instead. Your call.


  Endless repetition of your banal, juvenile drivel are taxing for intelligent people to bother with. That's all the response you're due.

----------


## Trinnity

Everyone pays taxes some way or another sooner or later and by default supports hospitals, county fire services, etc. 


> No medical services and no ambulances should be available for those who choose to take drugs and they overdose, whether they are made legal or remain illegal.


You' scare me. I crack my knuckles. I cuss. I sin.

 Surely you have some personal vice for which medical care can be denied. Being white or Christian might qualify by next year. Make sure you stay perfect.



I don't think it's practical or even remotely a good idea for all drugs to be legal. Cigarettes, booze, and weed should be, as they're largely accepted by society. Libertarian theory is impractical. I'm pretty happy with the Constitution.

----------

donttread (06-15-2022)

----------


## donttread

> Endless repetition of your banal, juvenile drivel are taxing for intelligent people to bother with. That's all the response you're due.


So you Goggled it and realized I'm right but can't admit it? Got it. 
Or do you actually believe the guy with the facts on his side is the one spewing drivel? LOL

----------


## donttread

> Everyone pays taxes some way or another sooner or later and by default supports hospitals, county fire services, etc. You' scare me. I crack my knuckles. I cuss. I sin.
> 
>  Surely you have some personal vice for which medical care can be denied. Being white or Christian might qualify by next year. Make sure you stay perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's practical or even remotely a good idea for all drugs to be legal. Cigarettes, booze, and weed should be, as they're largely accepted by society. Libertarian theory is impractical. I've pretty happy with the Constitution.

----------


## donttread

> Everyone pays taxes some way or another sooner or later and by default supports hospitals, county fire services, etc. You' scare me. I crack my knuckles. I cuss. I sin.<br>
> <br>
>  Surely you have some personal vice for which medical care can be denied. Being white or Christian might qualify by next year. Make sure you stay perfect.<br>
> <br>
> <br>
> <br>
> I don't think it's practical or even remotely a good idea for all drugs to be legal. Cigarettes, booze, and weed should be, as they're largely accepted by society. Libertarian theory is impractical. I've pretty happy with the Constitution.


<br>
People with these judgmental unchristian viewpoints never look at it that way. Some even denounce the evil drug user while on their 4th beer and 8th cigarette for the evening.
There is also a difference worth noting between legalization and decriminalization. speaking of the Constitution do you feel that the feds have any say over drug policy within the states. I cannot find any Constitutional justification for them to myself, but I like to hear what others have to say on that specific topic. Who has the real authority to issue drug bans?

----------


## El Guapo

> So you Goggled it and realized I'm right but can't admit it? Got it. 
> Or do you actually believe the guy with the facts on his side is the one spewing drivel? LOL


 Drivel, Twaddle, Nonsense, Fuckwitry...those descriptors work as well.

----------


## donttread

> Drivel, Twaddle, Nonsense, Fuckwitry...those descriptors work as well.


OK, I cannot debate you if you only counter with unbacked opinion. Agree to not waste our time with each other.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> OK, I cannot debate you if you only counter with unbacked opinion. Agree to not waste our time with each other.



Backing an argument with Gurgle, is like dressing up with the Emperor's New Clothes.

----------


## Trinnity

> I cannot find any Constitutional justification


Because there isn't any. It's the purview of the states.

----------

donttread (06-16-2022)

----------


## LadyMoonlight

I never said drugs should be legal, I said I cannot understand why they are not for more government control over weak minded druggies.

----------


## LadyMoonlight

> You' scare me. I crack my knuckles. I cuss. I sin.


Why? Because everyone is educated on the dangers of drugs and still they choose to take them. I want ambulances and hospitals used for people who are ill or injured, not those who choose to indulge in something they know will kill them or make them crook. No one is running around forcing people to take drugs, its a choice.

As for a personal vice...can't really think of one. I don't drink alcohol, I don't smoke cigarettes, I don't take drugs, I don't go out and party. I am a loner and keep to myself. I am not a Christian but I am white. 

I never said drugs should be legal, I said I can't understand why they are not to give the government more control over people who take them. I don't see the difference between people who drink alcohol, smoke marijuana or take cocaine or heroin...all the same to me. As far as I am concerned, alcohol is one of the most dangerous drugs known to society and making it legal does not make it a good idea either, same goes for tobacco.

----------


## donttread

> Backing an argument with Gurgle, is like dressing up with the Emperor's New Clothes.



Even Google with all the bullshit available to it, would have difficulty finding numbers to support draconian drug laws. Especially federal law.

----------


## donttread

> Because there isn't any. It's the purview of the states.


Thank you, rare knowledge these days with the feds still trying to control how pot is bought and sold within the states

----------


## donttread

> Why? Because everyone is educated on the dangers of drugs and still they choose to take them. I want ambulances and hospitals used for people who are ill or injured, not those who choose to indulge in something they know will kill them or make them crook. No one is running around forcing people to take drugs, its a choice.
> 
> As for a personal vice...can't really think of one. I don't drink alcohol, I don't smoke cigarettes, I don't take drugs, I don't go out and party. I am a loner and keep to myself. I am not a Christian but I am white. 
> 
> I never said drugs should be legal, I said I can't understand why they are not to give the government more control over people who take them. I don't see the difference between people who drink alcohol, smoke marijuana or take cocaine or heroin...all the same to me. As far as I am concerned, alcohol is one of the most dangerous drugs known to society and making it legal does not make it a good idea either, same goes for tobacco.


Maybe lack of empathy is a vice? If we really didn't take care of smokers , drinkers and drug users tens of thousands would be out of work in healthcare.
More importantly we would lose what collective soul we have left as a country

----------


## Trinnity

> Why?


 Because you say things so authoritarian it smacks of dictatorship and cruelty. Who are you to say people with drug addiction should be refused medical care? Wtf, lady.

----------

donttread (06-16-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

> Thank you, rare knowledge these days with the feds still trying to control how pot is bought and sold within the states


Yeah well people LIKE the Constitution except the parts they don't like and the parts they haven't read as in most of it.

Yes I don't approve of the 16th (income tax) or the 17th (election of Senators by the public instead of the state legislators) but I accept  the Constitution in toto and I follow the Founders. I am not a conservative, I'm a constitutionalist. I don't even know what a conservative is anymore ffs.


I see people on this forum say they want small govt but their posts say otherwise. No, what they want is _control. They're just as bad as the nuts on the left.

_The Left is rotten to the core but there's rot on the right too.

----------

Call_me_Ishmael (06-17-2022),donttread (06-16-2022)

----------


## donttread

> Yeah well people LIKE the Constitution except the parts they don't like and the parts they haven't read as in most of it.
> 
> Yes I don't approve of the 16th (income tax) or the 17th (election of Senators by the public instead of the state legislators) but I accept  the Constitution in toto and I follow the Founders. I am not a conservative, I'm a constitutionalist. I don't even know what a conservative is anymore ffs.
> 
> 
> I see people on this forum say they want small govt but their posts say otherwise. No, what they want is _control. They're just as bad as the nuts on the left.
> 
> _The Left is rotten to the core but there's rot on the right too.


Both sides want control. Few accept the BOR's for the package  deal it was meant to be. I abhor the 16th and 17 but would seek to repeal them not ignore them. My veiws are much the same as I see that where we follow the Constitution things go better than where we don't.
I often describe my views by saying I can piss off dems and rebubs  in a single sentence:
I fully support the right of a gay couple to shoot their AR 15's in the morning, get married in the afternoon and get high that night.

----------


## Trinnity

Oops I killed another thread saying something unpopular.

----------

donttread (06-17-2022)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Oops I killed another thread saying something unpopular.

----------


## El Guapo

> So you Goggled it and realized I'm right but can't admit it? Got it. 
> Or do you actually believe the guy with the facts on his side is the one spewing drivel? LOL


Now you sound like a _two_ year old.  :Cool20:

----------


## El Guapo

> Oops I killed another thread saying something unpopular.


It wasn't you.

----------


## donttread

> Now you sound like a _two_ year old.



So you are saying two year old's bring more facts to a debate than you do?

----------


## El Guapo

> So you are saying two year old's bring more facts to a debate than you do?


No, I'm saying you're a fucking retard.

----------


## El Guapo

You fucking retard.

----------


## El Guapo

:Grin20:

----------


## donttread

> No, I'm saying you're a fucking retard.




And there's your true colors! You have opinion only based views and can't handle it emotionally when someone argues against that using reason/fact/examples like I did in this thread and then you revert to this low brow bullshit. You'd do best in an echo chamber where everyone agreed with you all the time and your fragile ego is never challenged.

----------


## El Guapo

> And there's your true colors! You have opinion only based views and can't handle it emotionally when someone argues against that using reason/fact/examples like I did in this thread and then you revert to this low brow bullshit. You'd do best in an echo chamber where everyone agreed with you all the time!


 Meaningless statements like 'the war on drugs is a failure', and  Portugal keeping their junkies alive with narcan is a great model' and 'interveinous drug use is the same thing as diabetes', aren't 'factual arguments' of anything in any universe outside of your own mind. A viewpoint rooted in fantasy, stupidity and ignorance. Not to mention that Canada doesn't fall under the US Constitution.
 Your head is so far up your own ass in so many ways I can't be bothered with your absurd idiocy.  Then you claim victory.
Fuck right off. Clown.

----------


## donttread

> Meaningless statements like 'the war on drugs is a failure', and  Portugal keeping their junkies alive with narcan is a great model' and 'interveinous drug use is the same thing as diabetes', aren't 'factual arguments' of anything in any universe outside of your own mind. A viewpoint rooted in fantasy, stupidity and ignorance. Not to mention that Canada doesn't fall under the US Constitution.
>  Your head is so far up your own ass in so many ways I can't be bothered with your absurd idiocy.  Then you claim victory.
> Fuck right off. Clown.


Actually some of those arguments are what we call evidence to back up our statements in the rational world of debate. Rather than your whine ass crying because those arguments don't match your archaic beliefs. 
Portugal has decreased OD's while our exploded and it's not all narcan, it is recognition of addiction as a disease, a medical problem. That's called real world evidence of success ( on their part ) and failure on ours. Unless you think the goal of drug laws is to make things worse? 
Why not find some examples of national hard core drug laws that have worked, decreasing the problem? I'll wait.

----------


## El Guapo

Don't Tard On Me

----------

